# Samick Red Stag



## TGbow (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got a Samick Red Stag takedown yesterday. I am really impressed with this bow, 45@ 28 inches,60 inches long, pulls really smooth.
This is a bow I'm keeping, for whatever reason, this bow is easy for me to hit my target. Really quiet with a 10 strand d-97 string, dead in the hand.
The Hoyt Dorado I just got recently is a great bow also, but, for some reason I just dont seem to do very good with the Dorado....nothing to do with the bow, it just doesn't work for me.
The Red Stag shoots a s good [or better] than some of the higher cost bows I've owned, the only difference is, the final finish is not custom quality...but that dont effect the shootability of the bow. I'm not into cosmetics anyway.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations!! It's a great thing to find a bow that fits and shoots well for you and more often than not they do not have to be high end bows. It's a hard thing to do, especially for me, but if you will stick with that one bow and arrow combination your accuracy will excel. Your brain computer will know what it does and not be confused about what other bow and arrow combinations do. I am not saying DO NOT try other bows and have different bows for different hunting situations, just that for accuracy purposes some are better off staying with one set up. The good news is that if you do switch bows like I often do , it doesn't take too long to reprogram your brain to them.

Now enjoy that new bow!


----------



## TGbow (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, I'm a recovering bowaholic For about 20 years I had a lot of different bows...mostly customs. Now, in the last 3 years I've just been trying different lower cost bows to see what fits me. After all the jumpin around I've done I'm back to where I started 36 years ago...just a plain ole recurve.
Guess you could say I learned the hard way....it aint the bow it's the shooter.LOL
Really, if the grip fits you and the poundage, the rest is like you said....stick with it and accuracy will come.
I've always been better off just shooting 1 bow ....not jumpin back and forth.
Red Stag [like the Samick Sage] is a great bow at any price.
I just got done shaping the grip just the way I want it. The grip is good for me but I like very little shelf on my bows and I like the arrow close to my hand.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 14, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good reviews about the red stags. I have the sage myself, and it certainly does the job. Good luck with it.


----------

